# coronatus, wahlbergii, grandis hatching pics



## DeShawn (Feb 1, 2006)

*Took these pics over the last few days  Anyone want to come over and help me feed all of these? :shock: Click the pics for later images.*


----------



## Rick (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jrpx (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey there..

Nice to see they hatched DeShawn.. i was worried about the long shipping


----------



## KennethJ78 (Feb 2, 2006)

thanx for making us all jealous :lol: :twisted:


----------



## DeShawn (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey Jonas,

The shipping didn't even slow them down. The grandis hatched 1 day later than you said, excactly 7 weeks. Good call.


----------



## lamasi (Feb 2, 2006)

Ill take all the coronatus home to feed, I have extra flys.

TQ


----------

